# 40 g breeder stocking ideas?



## Apricot (Oct 12, 2021)

Setting up a planted 40 g breeder tank. I’m moving my dozen black neons and some cories into it. I’d love some colorful and/or unique looking fish. Any ideas?


----------



## MrTony1920 (Jul 15, 2021)

Apricot said:


> Setting up a planted 40 g breeder tank. I’m moving my dozen black neons and some cories into it. I’d love some colorful and/or unique looking fish. Any ideas?


 What are some other schooling fish or 2 angles?


----------

